
How much salary should I be asking for? - McCouchsky
just graduated 4.0 Bachelor Software Tech<p>This will be my first job in development&#x2F;IT. Looking to get my feet wet for a little while.<p>Location: Burlington<p>Tasks:
Web editing (Wordpress&#x2F;Shopify)
HTML, CSS, PHP
Photoshop
Microsoft Office 365 Suite for MAC
troubleshooting and diagnosing software hardware and networking issues
Voip<p>small company (&lt;20 employees) I will be sole IT&#x2F;web developer<p>I have no idea what I should be asking, and I have been asked to present what I want
======
jppope
1) They will be asking you for a heck of a whole lot more than they are
listing (the nature of small companies) so don't think like you're getting
paid just for a WP gig 2) WP maintenance gigs range from $35K - $70K (more if
its a php dev gig) 3) Your degree in the current market is worth more than a
WP maintenance gig will typically pay

So ask for $60K - $80K, unless you really want the job... in which case drop
it

------
andymoe
Look on Glassdoor for similar positions in the area then ask their range. If
they won’t give you that look elsewhere or give the high end of what you find
and start negotiations from that.

